# 1999 Chevrolet Corvette Convertible Install Thread



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

So I actually decided on a design for my system and I've made a lot of ground so I decided to keep a running log of my progress for anyone that may be interested.

The system is going to be my first 2-way fully active system:

system break down:
two TD1500 phaze audio/butler tube amps each pushing 75wrms x 2 @ 8 ohms

those will power Dynaudio MD130's (large format tweets) and Seas g18rnx/p (7" woofer)

zapco reference 500.1 solid state amp that will power a tcsounds tc-9 soundwoofer in a custom box.

The stock headunit was switched out for a car computer. The computer is the perfect control center for me. It is able to achieve amazing sound quality while having a geek factor unrivaled by anything else out there :blush: 

the computer outputs a digital coax signal to a crystal dac with some impressive audiophile specs thati'll never be able to appreciate with my loud exhuast  It outputs a balanced signal which will allow me to run a completely balanced system from the dac to the amps. the analog signal goes from the dac to a joshua tree attenuator to control the volume from the dash. After that the stereo signal goes to a ldx-23 phaze/butler tube crossover. 

here is the car:









the compenents:









the dac, attenuator, and x-over hooked up:









close up:









with the uncarpetted facade:



























to do list:

sub box

mount zapco amp

make custom xlr-symblink cable

wire up trunk

add rear facade to level out the floor with the amp rack

add fans for zapco amp and computer

make custom sub grill

carpet vinyl

build integrated tool boxes

add 2 more layers of deadening and a layer of ensolite to each door

install/aim woofers and tweets

complete custom pc interface (debating on doing this though)


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Great start! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I will switch you cars.  haha Nice job so far, looks like you have some work ahead of you. Make sure and post pics along the way!


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice equipment. Cute dog, what breed his he/she?


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Siiick, can't wait for install. I love C5's 

-aaron


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks guys, i'm pretty excited..i just need more time!


omarmipi said:


> Nice equipment. Cute dog, what breed his he/she?


Thanks, He's a 65lb chow. he has been helping out along the way... standing guard of my equipment when i have to run inside to get something


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Definitely going to keep my eye on this install. If you get all that equipment packaged in a Vette, I will definitely feel embarrased about putting my equipment in my Blazer. By the way, those HRE rims are awesome; you couldn't have put a nicer wheel on that car!


----------



## kactussjack (Dec 9, 2006)

Scott- Where are you going to install the large format tweeters? I'm planning an install in my 97 C5 & have pretty much given up hope on using one.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks guys.

@ danssoslow: the rims are my favorite... unfotunately the front two rims got dented because of a [email protected]#$ pothole! They are 3 piece rims so they'll be an easy fix. I have actually a lot of room, my aim is for a stealth install. i hope i do the forum proud

@kactussjack: The tweeters are going in the door in the stock bose 'twiddler' locations. i'm going to modify some speaker mounting plates to drop the woofer down by angling (will be determined when i aim the speakers) and push the tweeter down a bit to clear the door panel.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

scott, I love the rack. can't wait to hear it.


----------



## kactussjack (Dec 9, 2006)

Scott make sure you post some pics of the speaker install. I'd still like to go with the Dayton RS 180 & a large format tweeter. I think you can shoehorn one in but I was concerned my legs would block the tweeter. Looks like a great install.


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Oct 25, 2006)

your not done yet????


LOL, j/k


----------



## Triple-X (Feb 15, 2007)

nice looking amp rack .. very clean.. did you use a router or a jigsaw? or both, lol


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks for the compliment. it's all done with the jig saw. i'm going to be adding some 1/2 pieces on the sides of the cutout to give it some depth while not having the weight of full 1/2 mdf. if i don't do that then i'm going to make some trim rings to go around the openings to give it a little lip.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

so I built the frames for the 'tool boxes' today. these will be lined with foam that has been cut out to hold some common tools. on top of that will be removable false floor panels. the subbox isn't done yet but i have a 'proxy' sub in there right now just for design purposes. The sub is inverted in the picture but the real sub will be facing the correct way with a rectangular grill protecting it and hiding it. the grill will have curved corners and be covered with grill cloth.
I also decided to box off the back area. This will give the computer and amp some more airspace and allow the area to be a bit cooler. on each facade there will be a hole cut out for vent fans.

the panels were tossed in there for pictures sake. i still have to build the supports for the piece and file some edges so the tie together a bit better... but you'll get the idea. (and the wires will all be hidden :blush: )

onto the pictures:


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Omg green stuff outside! I haven't seen that in awhile. Looks like a good start on the install as well. Nice job.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

love the attention to detail so far.

What tools do you plan to carry around?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks.

I plan on carrying a tire repair kit, some sockets, screwdirvers, flashlight, wire stripper/cutter/crimper...and not sure what else yet


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

That is nice. I have seen some of your posts on mp3car.com and was curious when you were gonna get things in to your vette. I have been trying to look into putting a pc in my e36 bmw but was not sure how to acheive good sq for my system. Is there any where else for me to look into the car pc thing?
Thanks


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

mp3car is the place to look. you can get a good sq system pretty easily if you add the alpine h701 and rux controller. We have also been looking into a high end multi chan dac that we can control eq, time alignment and x-over setting via the pc. Competition quality sound is achievable and has been proven by at least one mp3car member so don't let that deter you.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Nitrile gloves. Way better than that latex or vinyl stuff 

I just noticed the trunk side panels. Why are you squaring off the trunk sides? Is it possible those panels arent necessary?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

the panels will give me a little added clearence for the zapco amp's connectors and will also give me some added airspace to help cooling the mobo and the amp. I'm going to mount some fans in those vert. partitions. I'm not sure what else i'd put in there but it may serve useful for something else.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

very cool


----------



## Peter_Euro (Oct 25, 2006)

scott_fx said:


> the panels will give me a little added clearence for the zapco amp's connectors and will also give me some added airspace to help cooling the mobo and the amp. I'm going to mount some fans in those vert. partitions. I'm not sure what else i'd put in there but it may serve useful for something else.


how are you intending to vent bass to the interior and how are you intending to stop the trunk lid from rattling and flexing (hopefully)?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

the lid is really strong and well braced (and fiberglass) so I'm not expecting any rattles (many vette owners have way more power going to thier sub in the same config as mine w/o any problems)

as far as venting it to the interior, well when the top is up you can see straight back into my trunk via two huge openings behind the seats. When the top is down; it'll block the holes... but then again, my top will be down and that means it's a nice sunny day so i'll deal with the trade off


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice pics & good job on the install.


----------



## thekl0wn (May 31, 2006)

Excellent looking work!


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

Scott have you already received the tc9 sub and installed it?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i actually subcontracted the box building out and it is supposed to arrive today with the sub. It'll be a while thought before i get this thing fired up. I just closed the deal on a house today and the movie i'm working on has gone to 6 day work weeks (12 hour days). so between work and moving this project is going back on the backburner for a little while. sorry :-(


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Grats on the house bro  

You have until may 30th to have things to the tuning stage .. otherwise you know you are going to try and skip out on Marv's  

G'luck with the move ... moving is always brutal, but into a new house that helps to motivate.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

whats May 30?


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

May 30th for Scott is kind of like telling your significant other to be ready by 7pm, knowing that you have to really be ready by 8pm.

And no I am not comparing you to a chick Scott, consider this motivation!


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

with how many times i've changed my mind in this redesign... comparing me to a chick is right on target!

haha. small update, i picked up the sub/subbox today from the post office. I'll try to take some pictures tonight


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i don't think a subwoofer is meant for me. after the ordeal with the w7 i finally got the tc-9 in today and the basket was cracked. i thnk it was dropped in shipping or something. i'm so bummed out right now


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

That sucks! ...but don't give up! Think of how much sweeter it will be once you get it just the way you want it.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

That sucks.....nothing like progress and the lack of it......maybe a little off topic but you mentioned the W7 and I have a question.....and maybe it is stupid but...

how the hell do you mount it.....I dont have $500 to find out where the screws go?


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

sorry to hear about the sub problem  
i just had a sub killed in the shipping too.


unpredictableacts
afaik, you "move" the surround to the center of the sub and the screws are under it. i think it shows on jls website.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> That sucks.....nothing like progress and the lack of it......maybe a little off topic but you mentioned the W7 and I have a question.....and maybe it is stupid but...
> 
> how the hell do you mount it.....I dont have $500 to find out where the screws go?


You have to be very careful with it. IIRC-There is a split ring that you can expand a bit and it comes off. Then there is a spring retainer/ring around the outside of the surround that you pull off. Then you pull the surround back carefully and the screws are underneath. If you tweek the surround too much while doing this you can damage the voicecoil. It's not a fun sub to install, it weighs a ton, has a really deep basket, and needs a minimum 1" thick front baffle and rear wall.

Scott-Sorry to hear the bad news.  So how many subs have you been through before you actually start to get the install done? 4 or 5?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

lets count:

original sub was the image dynamics id12v3. that actually was powered for about a year or so before i redesigned. During the redesign I got a wild hair up my butt and decided to try some of those elemental designs eu-700's in a side compartment. I then choose to go active and i added the zapco amp for the sub and realized that it was going to end up going where the eu's were supposed to go. Then i decied to go back to a 12" sub and dropped the cash for a w7. Shortly after I built the amp rack i decided it didn't satisfy my tastes and i dropped the false floor down an inch. the design was much better imho, but the sub could no longer be stealth so i sold it for the tc-9... now the tc-9 got busted so i have to order another. so...

id12v3
eu-700 (4)
12w7
tc-9 (busted)
tc-9 replacement

ugh... now the post office is saying it's going to take 4 weeks for them to cut me a check


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

So i'm selling out! I just don't have time to finish this project since i just bought a house and the house projects are taking presidence over the car. The car is going into the hands of the pro's in a little over a week. hopefully i'll have something to show you guys in about two weeks


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Scott fx,

This is as close to child birth as you're ever going to get.

Just know, the take away will make it worth the ride, and you'll be feeling it was worth the ups and downs along the way. 

It will come together!


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

Got the car back today and the amp rack is done. For those of you that don't know my situation, I recently purchased a house and i found myself not having anytime for my install so I decided to find an installer to help with the majority of the install. I have to say the quality of work was outstanding. the amp rack was a lot better then the one i was originally making :leaving: I'm happy with 90% of the install but there are a couple issues that i have to bring up with them but i'm sure they'll be resolved (a couple were my fault :willy: ) 

I made some good ground with the dash though, that is still my baby and You guys are going to see some things not usually done in a typical install.


here are the pics so far, no night picks yet but it looks pretty cool. I swapped out the fan for a blue led fan and the tubes glow orange...great combo imho.

all buttoned up:
















car pc:
http://onfinite.com/libraries/1209121/820.jpg
tc sounds tc-9 subwoofer:








raw components (two Phaze/butler td1500's pushing 75wpc @ *8 ohms*):








dac 122 s/n ratio, 192/24 bit, balanced outputs:








active x-over:








sub amp (zapco ref. 500wrms @ 2 ohms):










that's it. oh yeah, the carpet looks a bit off in the pictures but it's very close in real life.

I'll post some pictures of the dash piece as soon as possible... once quick question. what do you guys feel is a better look, recessed or flush mounted screen?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i like a recessed screen, it will also help with reading it during the daytime


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks, that is how my old one was. I think i like the recessed too, it didn't help with daytime viewing but the new lcd is transreflective aka daylight readable so it's purely an asthetics thing


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

nice amp rack


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

tell me about your volume control. how many channels can it attenuate? any issues with stereo seperation? How is it remotely controlled from the dash? do you have to interface the thing with your computer? can you choose NOT to interface the thing with your computer?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

the logarithmic stepped attenuator has128 steps and can attenuate up to 4 chans if you're using it in unbalanced configuration. I'm using it in balanced so i'm down to two. I actually haven't tested it out yet because my install isn't complete so i will hold off on commenting on the stereo seperation. It is remotely controlled via a potentiometer that isn't in the signal path so it can be remotely mounted. no computer interface needed (nor is there one available)

http://www.twistedpearaudio.com/joshuatree/jt.aspx


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

also, here are some teasers of what the dash has instore for it:



























the "cup holder" is no longer but it's not going to just be a blank spot, i have something in store for it :thumbs:


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

scott_fx said:


> the "cup holder" is no longer but it's not going to just be a blank spot, i have something in store for it :thumbs:


a mouse ball?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

close, a trackball just wasn't accurate enough:
http://www.3dconnexion.com/products/3a1d.php
going to custom mount that so you just see the knob sort of like the bmw i-drive

this will be mapped to the front end so that I can minimize the amount of interaction that is needed with the touchscreen. a tap to the right will track advance, a tap to the left will rewind, a twist will scroll through play lists, etc, etc... 
the area under the screen opening is going to be a custom interface to toggle through the different functions, media/mp3, nav, obd-ii/engine diagnosis, phone, and eq


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

This isn't the final product, i have a few more go rounds with the spot putty and the sandpaper but this will give you a better idea of what is going in that spot:









here is a wider shot, the a/c controls need to be lowered a bit and there are some sanding issues...but:


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

That looks readlly good man


----------

